# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 1 tháng 11/2011 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Các bạn đã có kế hoạch gì cho những kỳ nghỉ sắp tới chưa?. Điểm đến nước ngoài tuần này, Didau muốn giới thiệu đến các bạn thủ đô Manila, Philippines để khám phá một đô thị văn minh, hiện đại nhưng cũng không kém phần duyên dáng với bề dày văn hóa, lịch sử. Cuối cùng tour đi miền Trung, miền Bắc, đến Lào và đảo Hải Nam - Trung Quốc sẽ kết thúc cập nhật hôm nay. 

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Diamond Bay Resort & Spa, Nha Trang - “Hot deal package”*

Giá: 3.490.000 VND/2 khách

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm ở phòng Garden SuperiorĐưa đón sân bay2 bữa buffet sáng, 1 buffet tối dành cho 2 kháchXe bus đưa đón khách vào trung tâm thành phố hàng ngày

Chương trình được áp dụng đến 31/12/2011 (phụ thu phí mùa cao điểm vào 25/12 - 31/12/2011)

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Le Belhamy Hoi An Resort & Spa, Hội An - “Chương trình mùa Giáng sinh và Năm mới”*

Giá: 4.300.000 VND ++/gói

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm ở Hoi An Garden cho 2 người với buffet sáng hàng ngàyĐưa đón sân bay30 phút massage chân và miễn phí phòng tắm hơi, sauna tại Le Belhamy SpaTiệc Gala dinner, quà giáng sinh từ ông già Noel

Chương trình được áp dụng đến hết 31/12/2011

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hanoi Sring Boutique Hotel, Hà Nội*

Giá: 145$/2 người

* Bao gồm:

Đón 1 chiều sân bay2 đêm ở phòng Deluxe Balcony city viewChọn 1 trong 3 tour dưới đây: City tour| Hoa Lư| Tam Cốc| Chùa Hương

Chương trình được áp dụng cho cả năm 2011

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Best Western Dalat Plaza Hotel, Đà Lạt - “Honeyoon package”*

Giá: 2.900.000 VND net/2 người

* Thời gian bán: từ 01/11/2011 - 31/01/2012

* Thời gian sử dụng phòng (đặt phòng và ở): từ 01/11/2011 - 01/11/2012

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm ở phòng Deluxe với buffet sáng cho 2 ngày tại nhà hàng City ParkBó hoa hồng, 1 chai rượu Đà Lạt, giỏ trái cây, hoa hồng trang trí trên giườngCocktail cổ điển trước bữa tối, bữa tối dưới nến tại nhà hàng City ParkThưởng thức hương vị ngọt ngào của Champagne + dạo quanh hồ Xuân Hương bằng xe ngựaThuế và phí phục vụ

Chương trình được áp dụng đến 31/12/2011.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Orchid Beach Resort & Spa, Phan Thiết*

Giá: 145$/2 người

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm phòng Beach Front Villa với bữa sáng hàng ngày1 bữa tối dưới nến dành cho 2 người1 giờ massage dành cho 2 người

Chương trình áp dụng cho đến 31/12/2011 (không áp dụng cho dịp lễ, tết)

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Thủ đô Manila, Philippines*

Là trung tâm kinh tế, văn hóa, chính trị của đất nước láng giềng Philippines. Tọa lạc bên bờ Đông của Vịnh Manila trên đảo Luzon và được xếp vào danh sách những thành phố đô thị hóa dạng đặc biệt nhưng vẫn không mất đi vẻ đẹp tiềm ẩn vốn có. Thế nên khi đặt chân đến đây, bạn có thể hòa mình vào một không gian cổ xưa với những lễ hội truyền thống, những tòa thành Tây Ban Nha, những thánh đường mấy trăm tuổi cùng pháo đài Santiago lừng lẫy nhưng không kém phần hiện đại với các khu mua sắm nhộn nhịp và những công viên rộng lớn. Mau đi ngay các bạn ơi!!!

*Best Western Hotel La Corona*

Giá: 57 USD/phòng trở lên

Nằm ngay trung tâm thành phố, thuận tiện cho việc đi lại tham quan, phục vụ khá tốt. Tuy nhiên phòng hơi nhỏ nhưng sạch sẽ và đầy đủ tiện nghi

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Heritage Hotel*

Giá: 89 USD/phòng trở lên

Có vị trí khá lý tưởng để đi bộ vào cả ban ngày lẫn ban đêm, nội thất rất đẹp vì được trang trí theo phong cách truyền thống Trung Hoa. Phòng sạch sẽ, rộng rãi nhưng giường hơi cũ chút.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

Ngòai ra cũng có một khu vực được coi là thiên đường hiếm hoi của khách du lịch bụi - khu Malate. Những nhà nghỉ ở đây có giá từ 6$ đến 20$. 

* Friendly's Guesthouse*

Một trong những nhà nghỉ nổi tiếng của khách du lịch bụi ở khu Malate này. Phòng tập thể có quạt là khỏang 7$/người và máy lạnh khỏang 8$/người. Với phòng riêng thì 10$/phòng quạt và 18$/phòng máy lạnh

Đ/c: 1750 M. Adriatico corner Nakpil Streets, Malate, Manila

ĐT: +63 2 4898897 / 4469908 | Email: friendlysguesthouse@yahoo.com

*Stargate Pensionne*

Phòng quạt với nhà tắm riêng khỏang 20$/đêm và phòng máy lạnh khỏang 23$/đêm.

Đc: 1711 M. Adriatico Street, Malate, Manila

ĐT: +63 2 3036572 to 75

Ngòai ra ở Malate còn có rất nhiều như: Joward's Pension House, Stargate Pensionne, Malate Pensionne… Tất nhiên các bạn đừng quá kỳ vọng nhiều, vì với những mức giá trên chỉ đủ để bạn có một nơi trọ chân tương đối. Kiểm tra giá lại với nhà nghỉ trước khi bạn đến nhé.

Không có xe búyt đi thẳng đến Malate từ sân bay. Cách rẻ nhất để đến đó là taxi, nhưng bạn nhớ rằng taxi ở sân bay lúc nào cũng đắt cả. Do đó để giảm bớt chi phí cố tìm một taxi tính theo km, nếu tài xế cố đưa ra một mức giá cố định thì nên tìm một taxi khác

----------

